# Skx007/009 Shortage



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if I imagined hearing this on more than one occasion or not, earlier tonight I was chatting with Kevin (Abington Lad) and the subject was briefly banded about. Are Seiko planning to end the production and replace it with something new? Have you heard anything?

I slightly modified mine a couple of days ago and I had planned to sell it since receiving my Sinn, however I may hang on to it now.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hopefully, they are going to replace it with something with less horrible markers  Maybe be with 7002 style markers.

Be strange to cease production of what must be one of their biggest sellers?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

well they stopped the tuna so anything is possible.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

It wouldn't surprise me if they did decide to stop production on the 007/009s as it first came out in 1996, which is 13 years now ....

Seiko is starting to bring out its new models now. Usually they continue a model for around 8 to 10 years.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Seems like the range is well overdue for replacement then. Shame as it's a lovely watch but I guess all ranges come to an end sooner or later, except maybe the Speedmaster moon watch.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

If thats the case i better get my arse in gear and get a 009 then!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

mattbeef said:


> If thats the case i better get my arse in gear and get a 009 then!


That's what the smart money is doing


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't forget the SKXA53, SKXA55 and even the humble SKX031


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Steve said:


>


That's a nice looking watch. I love that bi-colour chapter ring, looks very nice.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Filterlab said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


i suppose a large percentage of seiko diver owners don't ever get their watch wet - or even wear them on a dialy basis.

on the grounds that this is the best looking of the budget divers then ,imho only of course,

- perhaps a change of movement (something that hand winds) and losing the screw down crown would be great.

is it just me or do they just push kinetics in this part of the world?

just to be less fftopic: i agree this is the best looking of those mentioned above.

once i get sorted again i'd have one of these and a BM very happily....


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> well they stopped the tuna so anything is possible.


In the future a new design will be more expensive


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

minkle said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > well they stopped the tuna so anything is possible.
> ...


theres already pictures of the new one and the rumoured prices are a bit steep.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

From the PMWF site:

"Finally SEIKO has issued a new exciting movement that is automatic, but unlike the

popular 7S26, the new 6R15 is hacking and can be handwound. That was so far only the case for higher class SEIKO mechanical movements. The new 6R15 will set new standards for affordable mechanical watches!"

"Why I think this watch is interesting:

Is it because the Swiss watch giant ETA has announced to stop supply of his ETA calibers to non-Swatch group companies by 2010 that SEIKO has "just-in-time" introduced this new automatic Caliber 6R15 that hacks (second hand stops when crown is pulled for time synchronization) and that can be hand wound?"

Don't see any divers on that site but they have dress watches with this movement for USD 469


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Steve said:


> From the PMWF site:
> 
> "Finally SEIKO has issued a new exciting movement that is automatic, but unlike the
> 
> ...


its in the sumo


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the SKXA53, SKXA55 and other variants are just slightly different designs for different markets....same case/movement, different style dial/chapter/bezel


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Personally think it would be nice to have a change of scenery from Seiko,hacking and hand wind is a good call and will mnake a great watch greater,defintely wouldnt want to give upthe screw down crown,purely fror practical reasons it makes sense to waterproof any watch if possible.


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

I think that the new calibers 4R15 / 4R16 might eventually take the place of the 7S26. The 4R series movements have 22 jewels, run at 21,600 bph, and are neither hand-wind nor hacking, but are decorated.

Cheers,

gigfy


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

It seems the 7S26 caliber has just about had its day and the new 6R15 (some call it the newer version of the 7S26 !) in the Sumo model has its own following now. Tis low beat but large and with contemporay design....but the price is higher too at around $400.00.

It's in the wind that the 6R15's newer features will one day be installed in other model designs, either by Seiko or by modders!

But be prepared to pay more for many of the new Japanese models! I looked at the current Japanese models at a nearby store...Seiko, Citizen, Casio, and new prices are on average near $100.00 more.

Despite the current world recession, some watch buyers are able to afford them. Seiko and Orient have their retro models out and these are reasonably priced at around $160-$200, catering, it seems, to the youth market who want either the retro look of the Seiko 5 series or the very colorful dialed Orients.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Thian said:


> It seems the 7S26 caliber has just about had its day and the new 6R15 (some call it the newer version of the 7S26 !) in the Sumo model has its own following now. Tis low beat but large and with contemporay design....but the price is higher too at around $400.00.
> 
> It's in the wind that the 6R15's newer features will one day be installed in other model designs, either by Seiko or by modders!
> 
> ...


the 6r15 will drop into a 007 case with only a small adjustment....and there is talk of the 6r15 being available to buy soon enough.....although i have seen a chinese 6r15 movt licensed by seiko floating about.... h34r: here in the UK too


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mrteatime said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > It seems the 7S26 caliber has just about had its day and the new 6R15 (some call it the newer version of the 7S26 !) in the Sumo model has its own following now. Tis low beat but large and with contemporay design....but the price is higher too at around $400.00.
> ...


ok then, could a 6R15 be fitted into a BM then?

i could live with the screw down crown on that.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Does anyone have any Seiko Sumo model numbers I can search for?


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > It seems the 7S26 caliber has just about had its day and the new 6R15 (some call it the newer version of the 7S26 !) in the Sumo model has its own following now. Tis low beat but large and with contemporay design....but the price is higher too at around $400.00.
> ...


I'm sure your info modding a 6R15 into a 007 case is true, though I forget the posts read on this topic. Again, modders are a very creative group but only a few can or would take the time to do this particular mod. Posters on SCWF have expressed wishes for a 6R15 version encased in a 6309 but so far, no one has tried.

Seiko licensing the 6R15 movement to China? wow! very interesting! Is it called a 6R15 or branded otherwise? What kind of watch did you see it in, or did you just see the actual movement itself?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Steve said:


> From the PMWF site:
> 
> "Finally SEIKO has issued a new exciting movement that is automatic, but unlike the
> 
> ...


6R15's are available in watches under $400USD. I was going to go for one but I need a proper regulator on it firstly. Someone at our forum here owns one and can maybe give us some feedback


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > It seems the 7S26 caliber has just about had its day and the new 6R15 (some call it the newer version of the 7S26 !) in the Sumo model has its own following now. Tis low beat but large and with contemporay design....but the price is higher too at around $400.00.
> ...


I would believe that comment that Seiko manufacturers movements for the chinese market and leak back of them. ETA we know does same thing, movements for the chinese market and the leak back of those


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll be able 2 let u know on weds exactly the score with the 6r15 movts. There is a guy here in the Uk that can get hold of these movt's, although im not sure if he can get them in any numbers. Tony (timetraveller) and paulboy have both have or had a sumo, and i know that paul raved about the slick movt on his. From what ive read on various japanese forums it seems that seiko are moving away from the so called cheaper end of the market. In europe at least they seem 2really be pushing the kenetic line rather then the auto's, which is a real shame. Im gettin my sumo soonish so will b able 2give a bit of a review of the watch once have got it.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> I'll be able 2 let u know on weds exactly the score with the 6r15 movts. There is a guy here in the Uk that can get hold of these movt's, although im not sure if he can get them in any numbers. Tony (timetraveller) and paulboy have both have or had a sumo, and i know that paul raved about the slick movt on his. From what ive read on various japanese forums it seems that seiko are moving away from the so called cheaper end of the market. In europe at least they seem 2really be pushing the kenetic line rather then the auto's, which is a real shame. Im gettin my sumo soonish so will b able 2give a bit of a review of the watch once have got it.


I can believe that ....so I'm glad I have over 20 vintage Seikos bought used for my collection. Maybe tis my older age (60 now) that I tend to value past 'things'....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Its a shame that there gonna get rid of the 7s26 because its a cheap and realiable movt, but i cant see them being in short supply 4a while yet. I see that seiko are still releasing some new models with a different variation using the 7s26. Its just a shame that they never kept producing the 6309. Luckily enough i've been able 2source a few nos ones 4future projects, but thats another thread!


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Its a shame that there gonna get rid of the 7s26 because its a cheap and realiable movt, but i cant see them being in short supply 4a while yet. I see that seiko are still releasing some new models with a different variation using the 7s26. Its just a shame that they never kept producing the 6309. Luckily enough i've been able 2source a few nos ones 4future projects, but thats another thread!


yup, I took saw it in the wind and bid and won 3 more 6309s last year from Japan Yahoo auctions...not NOS like yours but just clean refurbished ones. I keep one stock and have modded 2...also bought 2 7548 quartz models and modded one for the wife.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Thats i good call that toucan dude, puttin a quartz in is a great idea. Are they readily available? Ifu need a cheap nos movement for a 6309 (they are dated 1983 & 1985) then drop me a pm or an email through my profile and i'll get one for you mate


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Thats i good call that toucan dude, puttin a quartz in is a great idea. Are they readily available? Ifu need a cheap nos movement for a 6309 (they are dated 1983 & 1985) then drop me a pm or an email through my profile and i'll get one for you mate


Teatime, you might have mistaken my post. I meant I have the whole 6309s, not the movements only. I like the 7548 quartz models since they were the forerunners of the 007, some conjecture. But one or two fellows have installed the quartz 7548 movement into their favourite 6309 case! The 7548s were rather popular 2 years ago and could be found on trade forums, but now they are somewhat scarce to find. The 7548s preceded the Professional 200M series of 7549s and were constructed with higher specs along the lines of the 200M series. For instance, I believe the battery has a antimagnetic cover. So, if you find a 7548 grab it, even if it has superficial wab glass and bezel, which can easily be replaced. Thanks for offering a NOS 6309 movement!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Bugger. I knew I should have grabbed Roy's last 007 while I had the chance. If I remember correctly, a new forum member got it - and subsequently sold it (for the same price) on eBay the next day.

So what's that all about? :huh:

Sure you're not selling FilterLab?!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

AbingtonLad said:


> Bugger. I knew I should have grabbed Roy's last 007 while I had the chance. If I remember correctly, a new forum member got it - and subsequently sold it (for the same price) on eBay the next day.
> 
> So what's that all about? :huh:
> 
> Sure you're not selling FilterLab?!


theres still plenty to be had kevin....let me know if you want a pointer


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

desmondus rotundus said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Thian said:
> ...


no....although there is a new monster coming out with the 6r15 movement coming out in april/may


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mrteatime said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > ok then, could a 6R15 be fitted into a BM then?
> ...


got a link?

the way things are going that may well be one of my three.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

desmondus rotundus said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > desmondus rotundus said:
> ...


have a look on the scwf...cant post a link from here dude


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

while we are on the subject what is the difference between the 00A0 and 00B0 movement?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

desmondus rotundus said:


> while we are on the subject what is the difference between the 00A0 and 00B0 movement?


no idea


----------

